# For Sale Farm-ette in Wisconsin



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, after firing two realtors that wasted our time and interviewing countless others that just don't cut the mustard, time to sell it ourselves. 

6 acre farm-ette, east-central Wisconsin, $229,999

Wanted to add this price is average for the area. The house down the street is for sale as well. Nice older home, one run down barn, no other outbuildings, no fences, 5 acres, same price.

www.farmforsalestockbridge.weebly.com


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you tried advertising in the Wisconsin Horseman's News? I still manage to pick one up every now and then when I come back home. Lots of horse folks looking for a nice place to keep a horse or 2. you are in a pretty good location for lots and lots of horse shows in the Oshkosh/Fond Du Lac area. 
Youve already put horsey type things in your ad. WHN covers people all over the state of MN and reaches into MI, MN, IL, IA and beyond.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Here is the first place Ive posted it. I never heard of that publication, but I will look into it now. Thanks!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a beautiful page! Well done and good luck on finding a buyer!!


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice page, I am a bit confused, you say the Wood shed is not included, Are you going to take it down and move it?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is correct. Flat gravel and a concrete pad will be what is left behind. The pad is for an outdoor wood burner.

And thank you Dusky.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice page, but a few suggestions if you don't mind.

You need better photos of the outside taken on a sunny day.
The details of the wood shed need to be better explained along with photos of the shed.
You need to get rid of the junk and clutter for the photos. My impression when I viewed the photos was "Man they have a lot of stuff to move". That might be enough of a turn off to a potential buyer.

Good luck selling your home. Our home was on the market for 14 months before it sold, that was a great day when it finally sold.

Jim


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a reason why you are not including the wood shed? How big is it? is it worth moving? how much more would you want if people wanted it? what did you pay to put it up? Just seems odd to me that you want to take the wood shed and some gates. I know if I was paying that much for that amount of land with a fairly small home I wood want that stuff left.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I do appreciate any suggestions. 

The fog pictures were done that way intentionally. 
I realize there is alot of stuff, but there is nothing I can do about it. This is also a business and it is what it is. We can't stop living and working to sell a house. That is why I clearly stated that the drive would be clean and empty when we vacate. 

I will change some of the woodshed information. Its 28X30, says that on the site. Yes its worth moving, its only 7 years old and it cost almost 12,000$. The stove will cost $8000 to replace and thats without the brand new water-jacketed heated chimney.
I had to pry a price out of DH, lol. He wants an extra 15,000 for the wood shed and the stove together. 

The house really isn't small at all. Its a 4 bedroom, and the basement is 1400 sq ft by itself. I will put room sizes up, just havent got that far yet.

I also will get more photos of the outbuildings, but as said, only so many hours in the day.

We do have alot of stuff to move. Two people working 100 hours a week can only do so much. We've been moving for a year already. So far, 15? truck and trailer loads and 9 trips with the semi. 5 hours one way and each time we have to hire a farm hand. If we waited till the place was empty to take photos and sell, we'd die of old age first.
Moving sucks.


----------

